# I need a Lawn Mower,..



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 10, 2011)

_ Any suggestions? Paying someone to do it is getting ridiculous. 

I don't need anything big or heavy duty since there's not that much to cut and no large inclines or anything. I just want a good Electric Mower, (cordless ones are too expensive right now) that will get the job done. Whether I'm doing it myself or have one my nieces or nephews come over._


----------



## james.w (May 10, 2011)

Check CL.


----------



## chelvis (May 10, 2011)

go with gas, trust me those corded ones are a major pain.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 10, 2011)

_CL doesn't have any Electric and as the weather warms up the grass needs to be cut just about weekly. With Gas prices rising, having to keep a container in the car and or garage with gas in it,... among other things I rather just go electric. Unless I can find a reasonable cordless one. 

I've checked out Walmart and Home Improvement sites but I'm trying to get a feel for what others are using. Which ones are good and or not worth the time or money. 

Thanks for the input_


----------



## Shadowgamer21 (May 10, 2011)

*manual reel* = cheapest but you have to sweep afterwards cause they don't have the bags for catching debris, requires no repair usually except maybe replacing or sharpening the blades once a year, lightweight, quiet, no fuel needed, may have problems with overly wet or long grass, doesn't do well at trimming in close to walls etc...

*electric corded* = second cheapest, easy to start, quiet, no gas, again replace/sharpen blades when needed, the cords are annoying because of limited to cord length and dangerous if they get in the way, word extension cord type can harm engine, less power than gas, may have problems with overly wet or long grass

*electric cordless* = most expensive, same pros and cons except battery limit and the plus of no cord, battery lasts 45 mins to hour

*Gas powered* = most expensive, most power, can cut long or wet grass, requires less physical effort, pollutes, noisy, requires purchase of gas oil and spark plugs, annual maintenance includes blade sharpening oil changes and tune-ups


When I say cheapest, second cheapest and most expensive I am giving a generalization. You can probably get a cheap gas powered but you get what you pay for is usually true.


----------

